# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Nhà hàng nên bị xóa sổ

## camse21

Cuối tuần vừa rùi để thay đổi không khí ngột ngạt của Trung Tâm Hà Nội ồn ào, gia đình e mới đi du lịch khám phá vùng đất Sơn Tây có núi non mà mọi ng vẫn khen là đẹp. Gia đình e bắt đầu chuyến đi từ sớm, đi hết đường cao tốc Láng Hòa Lạc rùi rẽ lên vùng Sơn Tây mới ghé vào Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà chơi, và lên cả Ao Vua nữa, không khí thật trong lành lũ trẻ nhà em chơi đừa thỏa thích, chạy nhảy.Sau 1 hồi chơi đùa nhà e mới quyết định đi ăn trưa muộn lúc đo cũng gần 2h chiều rùi, chồng em bảo thui tiện thể trên đường đi về rùi an ở đoạn đường sơn tây luôn. Lúc đi nhà e có để ý 1 nhà hàng trang trí và quản cáo khá là bắt mắt. Biển QUảng cáo có hình nang tiên cá và hình con gà trống to và đẹp, Mà nó ghi cũng nhiều món ăn, nên thử xem thế nào. Đến nhà hàng đấy đi vào cũng thấy bên trong không gian thoáng đãng ngồi nhà sàn ăn. Nhưng mà nhà hàng này menu lại ko ghi giá cả trước, nhà e cũng đã rất cẩn thận vì sợ là họ ko ghi giá nên cũng đã hỏi trc nhân viên. Nhưng mà nhà e thấy thật choáng với giá cả của nhà hàng này, 1 con gà hấp chỉ khoảng 1,2kg thui mà lấy những 450k.( gđ e đã xác định là đi chơi thì phai mất nhìu tiền nhưng ko ngờ vùng sơn tây này mà gà còn đắt hơn trong trung tam hà nội) hỏi đến các món cá như cái biển quảng cáo ở ngoài ghi thì loại cá có giá thấp nhất là cá chep mà cũng đã 200k/kg rùi, còn baba thì hơn 1 triệu/kg thế thì có mà đắt hơn tren trung tâm rất nhiều, vì gđ em cũng hay đi ăn quán nên cũng biết về giá cả chút ít..... còn đồ uống thì ko có đồ gì dưới 25k/chai cả, nhưng các bác thử nghĩ xem, chả nhẽ đã đánh ôt vào ngồi tận nhà sàn rùi mà thấy giá cả đắt thế thì mình lại bỏ về, nhà em mới đành gọi 1 con gà hấp và đĩa xôi ăn tạm, Đến lúc ng ta mang đồ ăn ra thì thịt gà ăn quá chán, gà thì bở còn xôi thì hơi nát.... Nhà hàng làm thế này quá là ăn cướp tiền của thiên hạ 1 cách trắng trợn, Nên e thấy các bác nên cho nhà hàng này vào Blacklist thui..... ah đây em cũng đã kịp chụp đc bước ảnh của nhà hàng này để các bác có thể nhận ra :
http://upload.sao.vn/2010/amthuc/0827/diachi4.jpg
Em nghĩ rằng trong dịp noel tới các bác mà có đi lên Sơn tây chơi thì hãy kiếm nhà hàng nào mà uy tín mà ăn và đừng như nhà e bị vẻ bề ngoài của nhà hàng này đánh lừa.

----------


## conangbuongbinh

cái nhà hàng này bị tẩy chay ghe gớm các bác ah, ai mà lên sơn tây 1 lần mà ghé quán này là đều tẩy chay.

----------


## nguoiduathu

nhag hang cùi bắp vậy trời bác cho em cái địa chỉ cụ thể đi bác

----------

